# Just saying hello



## sshbsn (May 8, 2008)

I'm returning to sailing after an absence of many years following my son's birth and sale of our last boat, a Seafarer 31. I've wanted a Columbia 26 MKII for a long time, and finally got one. Another Tripp design, but much different from the Seafarer!

I've checked in here often over the past months for info, but didn't register until now. This is a great site, a tremendous resource for sailors, almost makes me less cynical about the internet!

Steve


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome back Steve!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Steve:

Welcome!

Columbia 26 is a nice boat. I used to sail and cruise on one in Grand Lake in Oklahoma. Despite its "chunky" look, I found it sailed real well in both heavy and light air.. It had enough mass to push through the 2-foot chop common there.

There is a real nice one up here in Everett, and there is someone else who cruises the San Juans extensively, in all kinds of bad weather. I tried to find the article in 48° North - The Sailing Magazine, but failed. I will look some more.

Did you keep the outboard in the original well, or move it?

David


----------



## sshbsn (May 8, 2008)

Wow, small world! I learned to sail on Grand Lake when I was in high school, on Dad's Buccaneer sailboat. 

I just got back from bringing the boat down. It took longer than I thought because of the nasty Gulf conditions on a couple of days, which the boat handled very well. 

I hung an outboard off of the transom for now, not wanting one underfoot in the well. But I'm rethinking this approach after having outboard problems on the trip, since repairs would be so much easier if it was conveniently located in the well.

I really love this boat, even more than I expected I would! Thank you Columbia.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Steve,
Welcome back to Sailnet. I had a columbia 26 at one time and loved it. Best of luck with the boat.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Small world indeed. Ran into another Columbia 26 on Thursday... Another happy owner!


----------

